# ipod shuffle will not work with vista



## kianleeds

help before i smash my ipod!!! i have a dell laptop with windows vista 32 i got my ipod shuffle and it says download i tunes and plug it in! tried this and nothing happens . computer says found new hardware installing drivers. but then asks for the disk to install drivers . but the nobs at apple dont give you a disk with it!! and i tunes doesnt even see my ipod. i read somewhrere that you need to put your i pod as a drvie in my computer but how with no drivers? so what is there left to do? i have tried to get reset utlity but that doesnt work on vista yet !!! how come with a apple its so hard ??? but you buy a cheap mp3 player from supermarket and its just plug and play?


----------



## lla3a5

I too have had this problem, I have just kind of fixed it with your clue (Use as Hard drive), here are the steps I followed...

1) Plug in ipod to usb port (obvious I know)
2) When vista asks to install follow as you have but when it gets to have disk, follow through to browse for drivers.
3) Point it to the C:/windows/ directory.
4) Follow these steps for all 4 divces that it will attempt to locate, it will then show up in iTunes and work as normal

The devices are USB Mass Storage device
Apple iPod USB device
Generic Volume device
Unidentified device

The latter device doesnt seem to install on my machine at present, but you may have more luck. Although it all seems to work fine.

It will also probably ask to scan everytime, this will not result in anything no matter what you press as it doesnt seem to be able to complete, so don't worry about that too much, I just click dont scan.


----------

